# Coolant tubes to carbs



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have my carbs off right now and wonder what useful purpose the coolant lines running to my carbs serve in a warm climate? Anyone ever just hook the two lines together?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i know on my truck the coolant lines only purpose it to warm the blades in there so they don't freeze. in a warm climate id unhook them there is no need to heat the hot air going in heat = loss power lol. just my opinion though. dont know if there is a different reason on ATV's though


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

All they do is keep the carbs from freezing up in 35* or less. With all the fuel running throw the carb(s) it will condense (sweat) and then freeze up. If you want more power in the summer all id do. If you run in the cold is. Put a shut off valve in line before and 1 after the carb(s). So you can shut them off or on at will for the season at hand.


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

i took mine off a few months ago and honestly havent felt a whole lot of difference. but i do think it helps the engine to run a little cooler. we dont have super cold weather where i live so im not too worried about it. the good thing about this mod is that it can be reinstalled if need be or you could do what fabman said and plumb some shut off valves in line with the system. not too hard either way but having it all off makes it easier to rejet for me.


----------

